# Brush cutter top lonk



## Tracer64 (May 12, 2020)

I was recently given an old John Deere brush cutter. It's all been resealed and works fine. I got it home and I noticed that the point where the top link attached swivels. I've always had a "hard" mount point. Is there a reason for it? I looked online and see that some are like that some are not. Is it so it follows the terrain easier?

Thanks
Tracy

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

because it is supposed to be able to move the tractor tires set the front height and the mower tires set the rear height. I've actually seen people use a chain for the top link when brush cutting. the top link is only used for transporting.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Tracer64 said:


> Is there a reason for it? Is it so it follows the terrain easier?


Yes, if the top link can pivot the cutter works SO much better on uneven ground


----------

